# Hello



## Jones1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi
First time reader and poster.
I am 40 year old male and married 11 months. 
We got engaged 6 months after meeting and married a year after... due to what is happening in our marriage,
we dont have sex for months and the tension is making me ill.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Jones1 - you are NOT alone. Look around the forums and you will see MANY active posts about this.

Was this always the case, or did something happen to cause this? You should still be in the honeymoon period of your marriage at 11 months -- so this does NOT bode well.
Post your story, and you will get a ton of advice (that I hope works out for you and your wife)


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

So what IS happening in the marriage?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Jones1, we are here to help you and your spouse.


----------

